# sony dcr trv 950 camera, quality?



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 24, 2005)

does anybody have any expierience with a sony dcr-trv950 camera? i just purchased one.


----------



## dissident (Oct 15, 2003)

Sold those a few years ago when I was in retail sales (2001-02 model i think). Nice video (mini dv) but still image is only 1mp so no better than a good camera-phone for still images.


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh well only paid $100 for a $2800 camera, itll work for now


----------



## dissident (Oct 15, 2003)

jamesbrokman10 said:


> oh well only paid $100 for a $2800 camera, itll work for now


Well 3-4yrs ago it was a $2800 camcorder, subsequent models trv80/33/75 have all been well below that $1000 price point ($100 was a deal though i probably would have bought it roud: ). Video will look *really *nice, I would have it serviced to have the heads cleaned ($30) though (depends if the person you bought it from had it done recently). If those heads get damaged it will cost you a new camcorder. 
For posting images here 1mp will do the job, prints on the other hand will be a different stoty. I'm not sure if that model had a macro mode for the stills, like I said it was years ago when I sold them.


----------

